# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  hallo , nieuw hier.

## Ary13

Hallo lezers , ik ben nieuw hier.
Ik ben altijd op zoek naar tips , handigheidjes en nieuws , om zo mijn dagelijkse ongemakken wat gemakkelijker te handelen. 

Mijn probleempjes zijn :
Poly artrose in handen , enkels en voeten , schouders , nek knieen en heupen .
Ik heb HMS , ziekte van Verneul , PDS ,en een aangeboren hartafwijking .

Ik sta nog vol in het leven , werk nog full time, en probeer te genieten van de dingen die ik nog wel kan .

Mijn slogan is , het kan altijd veel erger.
En net zoals iedereen , zit ik er ook wel eens door heen.

Mischien vindt ik hier wel een aardig iemand met humor die net als ik in Almere woont en dezelfde probleempjes heeft.

Elkaar steunen en begrijpen , en de gewone dingen des levens.
En als je dan nog van kaarten houdt !

Groet Aramintha

----------

